# Are bunnies allowed to eat Daikon?



## holtzchick (Dec 4, 2012)

Am I allowed to feed Phoenix some daikon aka Asian radish tomorrow... I forgot that I ran out of vegetables and I only have a few that I was unsure if they were bunny approved. 

Thanks all


----------



## JBun (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't see radish on any of the rabbit veggie lists. If you have the greens, those may be alright though.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 5, 2012)

I found a list of mine that says radish tops are fine. They're just high in oxalates, so it should be fed in moderation. 
I didn't find anything that said anything about the actual radish. 
PS I think the list is from Dr. Susan Brown, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 5, 2012)

Darn I just dont know what to feed her today I have to wait till tmw morning to get her veggies :/


----------



## Apebull (Dec 5, 2012)

As long as you have hay she should be ok going 1 day without greens. Maybe just give her a little extra pellets.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah, I think I will do so. Awh, I feel so bad!


----------

